# Bucket seats for a g-body



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* I have a 85 Cutlass and I want to add bucket seats. I am having a hard time finding factory buckets. I know any seats won't just bolt up and mods. have to be made to fit. My question is what will fit and look best? Any help would be great, and if you have pictures of how different styles of seats would look in a g-body that would be great. Thanks!*


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

78-87 Monte, Regal, Cutlass, el Camino, and Grand Prix will bolt right in. To fit a differnt seat either use g-body bucket seat tracks and fab brackets if needed to the seat and use the stock brackets or get seats from a different car and fab those brackets to fit. If your car came with a bench from the factory, you're going to need more mounting studs for the inside tracks to mount right next to the trans hump. I believe it's 12 1/4" front to back by 14" wide for the 4 outter most holes on the tracks. Pull your seats out and measure the studs and tracks and go from there. Or just keep an eye out for some g-body pillowtop buckets in cloth or leather.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> 78-87 Monte, Regal, Cutlass, el Camino, and Grand Prix will bolt right in. To fit a differnt seat either use g-body bucket seat tracks and fab brackets if needed to the seat and use the stock brackets or get seats from a different car and fab those brackets to fit. If your car came with a bench from the factory, you're going to need more mounting studs for the inside tracks to mount right next to the trans hump. I believe it's 12 1/4" front to back by 14" wide for the 4 outter most holes on the tracks. Pull your seats out and measure the studs and tracks and go from there. Or just keep an eye out for some g-body pillowtop buckets in cloth or leather.


* Cool thanks for the info. I have been looking, but only find seats that are far away and shipping is crazy.*


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I've got a tan rear seat, both top and bottom along with the passenger seat of a 60/40. All tan, have black leather look pleated covers for them as well. Has the armrest and headrest too and willing to ship. (i don't have a driver seat) Shipping really isn't that much, just most people are too lazy to box big items up and drop them off at the shipper. Here's some pics just in case.


----------



## ricksbox (Jun 14, 2012)

*G-Body Cloth Buckets NOS*

I have two G-body cloth buckets that are NOS. Let me know if you want a picture and where are you located. I saw you said everything was too far so just wanted to know if I am near you. I am in Illinois.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

ricksbox said:


> I have two G-body cloth buckets that are NOS. Let me know if you want a picture and where are you located. I saw you said everything was too far so just wanted to know if I am near you. I am in Illinois.


look at the date u fukin newb


----------



## ricksbox (Jun 14, 2012)

*I was replying to FPEREZII*

Hey, FPEREZII, I realize now that you are in Texas and that you posted in August of last year but I thought you might still need G-body bucket seats. If so, let me know.


----------



## Lilrick626 (Jul 3, 2012)

ricksbox said:


> I have two G-body cloth buckets that are NOS. Let me know if you want a picture and where are you located. I saw you said everything was too far so just wanted to know if I am near you. I am in Illinois.


Hey im interested in those seats could u send some pics to [email protected] and how much u want for them i live in Sierra Vista,Az 85635 
Thanks, Rick


----------



## OWL575CTR (Nov 2, 2012)

I've got original blue bucket seats how much would you want them for?Got a price range so i can see if they're worth pulling.
Im located in newmexico!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

go custom, I put 95 eldog seats in a cutlass. Now since I scrapped it Im going to move them in the 66 impala. I have to modify the back seat again to narrow it


----------

